# Fly tying glue



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

What do you guys use to coat the threads & feathers for fly tying or jig dressing? I don't have a specialty shop locally, but is there anything at the hardware I can use?

I tried fingernail polish, but it stayed sort of tacky.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

When I tied flies, I used hard as nails.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

I use a vinyl head cement.


----------



## walleyeman16 (Jun 20, 2012)

Try putting some head cement over the threads, to keep them protected. The water based head cement from Jann&#8217;s is great and being water based it is very easy cleanup. 

Loon Head Cement


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

walleyeman16 said:


> Try putting some head cement over the threads, to keep them protected. The water based head cement from Janns is great and being water based it is very easy cleanup.
> 
> Loon Head Cement


I usually use head cement, but I'm out and don't want to order just one small item via mail. The postage is crazy on small orders.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Use sally hansens hard as nails. You can get it at walgreens or walmart or one of those places like that.


----------



## willy (Apr 27, 2007)

hard as nails X3
it's cheap, and you can get it anywhere.


----------



## Rockyraccoon (Jun 19, 2012)

Star1pup said:


> I usually use head cement, but I'm out and don't want to order just one small item via mail. The postage is crazy on small orders.


This fly shop does free shipping on any order....whether it's a bottle of head cement or $1000 worth of gear. Good people to deal with too.
www.littleriveroutfitters.com

I also use Sally Hard as Nails for most of my fly finishing. I like to use it from the inside out so to say. Meaning, I will lay a small amount on my thread, then make a few wraps and whip finish. So now it's glued from the inside out. More can then be applied to the outside of the fly head if desired. These usually turn out to be very durable.

I like Zap a Gap for larger patterns like big streamers or bass bugs. It's easy to apply out of the tip and can even be shaped to a degree.


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I got some hard as nails and will give it a try. I'm just dressing up a few crappie jigs right now.


----------



## Wes917 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hard as nails here to, super cheap and works great, have paid for the head cement from fly shops and use the Sally hansens now


----------

